

Click on the scissors at the bottom of Kickstarter's homepage - kyledreger
http://www.kickstarter.com/jobs?ref=footer

======
ejs
I just expected it to keep moving and disappear, much better result.

------
carlsednaoui
I love these types of easter eggs, made my night :)

------
thenonsequitur
Cute :)

------
eeirinberg
Great find

